# 40° crown



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Does someone have the formula for cutting crown flat (not nested) for the bevel and Mitre angle, I can do the math but I'm in a pinch to find the formula... 
We make our crown custom and they like to make things difficult... 
I can't cut it nested because it's "on top" crown fastened to the top of cabinets as to a face frame so it doesn't have a flat 
I normally have a jig but someone in my shop threw my last one out and because of the size I can't just quickly whip one up 

The angle is 40 degrees 

Thanks
David


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.construction-resource.com/calculators/crown-molding.php

This will help you


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

send barry a e mail at [email protected] see if he has the protractor ready for sale


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Or buy the build calc app. It's got many great features.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 146538
> 
> 
> Or buy the build calc app. It's got many great features.



Is this the app?


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Gus Dering said:


> http://www.construction-resource.com/calculators/crown-molding.php
> 
> This will help you






pappagor said:


> send barry a e mail at [email protected] see if he has the protractor ready for sale



Thanks
I have done both! 
Also looking into that app


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, that is the app. Lots of guys on here use it. Has many handy calculators and layout tools on it. Had an excellent manual and at least one member on here is a beta tester for it and would be able to answer probably any question you had.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a link that allows you to input your wall angle and the spring angle:

http://www.construction-resource.com/calculators/crown-molding.php

I believe that this is the one that was developed, years ago, by Joe Fusco ... may he rest in peace.

Before I bought my angle finder / crown calculator (and that was quite some time ago) .... used this all of the time (or at least I used Joe's ... which seems to be the same).


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

get one of these and call it a day...


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-DAF220K-finder-Digital-Extension/dp/B001MUHXQ6/


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

m1911 said:


> get one of these and call it a day...
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-DAF220K-finder-Digital-Extension/dp/B001MUHXQ6/



Issue isn't finding the miter angle... I have the starett version works well it's the bevel angle I need to cut the crown flat 

Thanks for everyone's help made it through the day and it turned out awesome, almost better then with my jig


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

LockTalk said:


> Issue isn't finding the miter angle... I have the starett version works well it's the bevel angle I need to cut the crown flat
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help made it through the day and it turned out awesome, almost better then with my jig


With the Bosch angle finder, you enter the spring angle, and the it gives you the miter and bevel angles :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Lock Talk

The Build Calc app that Travis recommended is excellent. It simplifies layout and in many ways is better than the Construction Master. The Bosch Angle Finder is also useful particularly for crown on the flat. Like you I typically use the Starret.

I'm interested to see the jig you would have normally used to cut this particular crown. If you make another post some pictures or a description.


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Lock Talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can post some pictures tomorrow when I get to the job, typically our crown is face nailed making a larger flat to cut in the up right position, however we just finished a large commercial job (it was our first commercial job ever) that required top mount crown and I hated it, since that job they have decided to make that crown our new standard and have it coming up on a number of jobs including a massive commercial golf course. 

Part of what made this crown so hard is when they put it through the moulder the top angle didn't match the bottom angel (mounting angle) so when you cut it nested it could pivot so easily 

After spending Friday cutting the crown laying down I think it's the way to go for our on top crowns, because they have no flat, all of our other crowns have a very large flat for nailing to face frames but when they designed this particular crown they also wanted to ensure the best yield out of the wood they had to use

I will post this crown and our standard and the jig I would use for that. 

And after using the bevel feature on the saw (dewalt 12" non slider) I could see how the counter weight of the kapex would be beneficial. And if I did more I would consider it (I've only used it 3 times to cut one inch by 1/2" material) so I don't have a ton of experience with it but adjusting the bevel on the dewalt was tough to get down and look while holding the saw to lock it in place


----------



## LockTalk (Dec 15, 2014)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Lock Talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here they are...
First is the crown we have been using as of late... Told mount... Second is our standard face mount third is the jig I created for the new crown (still needs a pc on the btm as a stop, fourth is the jig style id normally use for our standard crown and and last is the new crown in the jig


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. 

I've had to install top mount a few times on frameless boxes never face frame. The crown I was using had a small flat milled into the back for fastening rather than the angle on yours. 

The jigs you made look like they'd work fine in position. The only thing I'd do differently is to swap the full flat angled back with a ripped piece with the spring angle cut on the top like the quick sketch below. I'd be a little worried that the crown would tend to cup when they cut out as much material as they did in the crown you pictured. The open back would minimize the effect the cup would have on the cut. For the stuff I used I made the jig like the one pictured with a flat shelf on the fence leg instead of the angled one shown. 

I hate cutting on the flat with a fixed miter saw. Sliders are much better for this.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

When I see someone in this age cut crown in box instead flat with compound cut I just live without saying uniting. I left and didn't say nothing.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

tipitop said:


> When I see someone in this age cut crown in box instead flat with compound cut I just live without saying uniting. I left and didn't say nothing.


Crown is commonly cut in position in a miter saw with no compound cuts only simple miters. The advantages in both accuracy and speed are numerous. The jigs pictured are for doing so with an abnormal crown in a miter saw.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tipitop said:


> When I see someone in this age cut crown in box instead flat with compound cut_ I just live without saying uniting._ I left and didn't say nothing.





Perhaps it's better you don't say anything... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have these, for cutting crown.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I have these, for cutting crown.


Well of course you do. Mr. fancy, I weigh buck fiddy... :laughing:


----------

